# Türschild?



## LordXtra (27. März 2002)

Heilsa zusammen,
ich denke grade über ein Design für ein Türschild nach.
Also ich wohne in nem Mehrfamilienhaus ganz oben und wollte ein cooles Türschild machen. Einfach ausdrucken und an die Wand, nur bin ich noch am grübeln und hab momentan ne kreative Phase. Hättet ihr da ne Idee was sich da so eignen würde? Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## nickname (27. März 2002)

Naja, ich würds klassisch machen, mit metalleffekt, halt goldenen oder silberfarbenen Verlauf und noch mit Relief oder Plastik, für den plastischen Effekt! Und die Schrauben nicht vergessen  .

Gruss nickname :| 


P.S. Das Beispiel war mal für eine Site als Button bestimmt, ist aber im Corel gemacht.


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

das is gut...würde es noch so ein stanzen..also die schrift........


----------



## nickname (27. März 2002)

Danke für die Lorbeeren, ein Effekt wäre erst beim onmouseover gekommen, aber der Button kam denn doch nicht zum Einsatz, aber ich heb ja alles auf, man weiss ja nie  , und so konnte ich ihn doch schnell als Beispiel mit einfügen  .

Gruss nickname :|


----------

